# The most insanity inducing music I've ever heard



## IamHumanMan (Oct 19, 2011)

I once heard a piece of music that made my ears bleed with the insanity of it. I believe it was just piano, though my memory isn't serving that well, obviously.

What I remember most was that it was very...unconventional. It didn't use any normal chords. The best word I can use to describe the piece is "insane". Not insane as in "woah, that piece was crazy!" Insane as in depressing to a degree untouched by any music before it. And not depressing as in sad; depressing as in throw your sanity out the window because nothing will ever look the same again.

I'm asking someone to help me identify this piece of music. I don't know if I've clarified enough, but I do know that I want to find the name of this piece.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, the first composer that comes to mind is Alexander Scriabin. The people of the forum are a bit irritated at the moment, so I don't want to be offensive with posting to many links or composer promotions, but I don't know how we are going to get anywhere in finding your piece if we don't guess with links. Does the name Scriabin sound familiar? The work that I would think of for the "insanity" part is his 5th sonata, but I'm thinking that's not it. Do you remember how long the piece was?

Here's Scriabin's 5th, have a listen


----------



## IamHumanMan (Oct 19, 2011)

I think we're on the right track. The name rings no bells, but this song sounds a bit similar. The song I'm thinking of has none of the "softer" parts of the song, but the more aggressive parts are closer to the point. The song I'm thinking of was more aggressive in relation to these parts as well. It was also less...conventional? Scriabin's 5th sounds "better". I use better because I can't think of a better word (hilarious). The song I'm thinking of clashes a lot with what I think music should sound like, but it still resonates some kind of emotion that I can latch on too. That's pretty vague, but I don't know what else to say.

I do like the song, though. The softer parts are pretty creepy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Now I'm thinking it may not be Scriabin. Perhaps Prokofiev is closer to the bill, try these two pieces

The first one has some melodic moments, so I doubt its your piece





This one is a bit more famous and is pretty much perpetual motion, perhaps its closer


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe something by *Galina Ustvolskaya*, her _Piano Sonata #6_ for example is HERE but there are other similar works by her on youtube...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ornstein?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Prokofiev's Toccata, perhaps?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Another one of these kinds of "dissonant" piano works is* Bartok's* _Allegro Barbaro_, click HERE...


----------



## IamHumanMan (Oct 19, 2011)

I feel as if I'm asking much too broad a question. It's difficult to clarify on this kind of subject, it looks like. I thought the piece was pretty unique, but all of these are similar. They aren't, of course, the piece I'm looking for.

Maybe remembering the composer himself would help. I know he was a he, and I think he wrote a different kind of music before his life went into a downward spiral. I think it had something to do with the death of a child.

I appreciate your help, everyone. Didn't expect any responses so fast.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

IamHumanMan said:


> I feel as if I'm asking much too broad a question. It's difficult to clarify on this kind of subject, it looks like. I thought the piece was pretty unique, but all of these are similar. They aren't, of course, the piece I'm looking for.
> 
> Maybe remembering the composer himself would help. I know he was a he, and I think he wrote a different kind of music before his life went into a downward spiral. I think it had something to do with the death of a child.
> 
> I appreciate your help, everyone. Didn't expect any responses so fast.


Umm that does sound like Scriabin. Piano sonata #7?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^Except didn't Scriabin's son die after Scriabin?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

IamHumanMan said:


> ...I thought the piece was pretty unique, but all of these are similar. They aren't, of course, the piece I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Just shows how all "atonal junk" sounds the same. It's all "insanity inducing!" :lol:

...only joking guys I love "atonal" music, but am currently taking a bit of a breather from it...or at least listening to more traditional stuff...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> ^^^^^Except didn't Scriabin's son die after Scriabin?


Oh ya true...well who else had a son that died?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Scriabin's Vers la Flamme? Sensation of being engulfed in flames


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh ya true...well who else had a son that died?


Mahler's daughter died eerily a few years after he composed his Songs of Dead Children, but he didn't write any piano music...

Still, I will not rule out Scriabin completely.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Mahler's daughter died eerily a few years after he composed his Songs of Dead Children, but he didn't write any piano music...
> 
> Still, I will not rule out Scriabin completely.


Hmm Maybe it was that Sciarrino piece that got posted a while back in the OP of the whats the point of atonal music thread.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sibelius' youngest daughter died of typhoid around 1900, he did compose for piano, but I don't know if he did a piece in memory of her. Tapkaara, resident Sibelius lover would know...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

IamHumanMan said:


> I feel as if I'm asking much too broad a question. It's difficult to clarify on this kind of subject, it looks like. I thought the piece was pretty unique, but all of these are similar. They aren't, of course, the piece I'm looking for.


Its quite the revelation when you discover that there's a whole category for music such as this, isn't it? Ustvolskaya and Ornstein are of an even different category though, as those pieces are founded on tone clusters, I believe, at least the Ornstein uses conventional tone clusters that you can hit with your hand.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Hmm Maybe it was that Sciarrino piece that got posted a while back in the OP of the whats the point of atonal music thread.


I was just thinking of that piece! Good old Herlock.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I was just thinking of that piece! Good old Herlock.


I wonder if he's experiencing withdrawals yet...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I wonder if he's experiencing withdrawals yet...


He probably couldn't take it and found another site to spend time on.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> He probably couldn't take it and found another site to spend time on.


Maybe he is dwelling among us under a different username :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Maybe he is dwelling among us under a different username :lol:


Herlock, you don't have that good of impulse control do you? Reveal yourself!

Edit, just kidding, I sincerely wish you luck in your studies if you read this post. Don't be reading Herlocksholmes, don't be reading.

Now the original poster must be really confused. Back on topic...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Herlock, you don't have that good of impulse control do you? Reveal yourself!
> 
> Edit, just kidding, I sincerely wish you luck in your studies if you read this post. Don't be reading Herlocksholmes, don't be reading.
> 
> *Now the original poster must be really confused*. Back on topic...


In the words of Michael from the (American) office: "I love inside jokes, I'd love to be a part of one someday"


----------



## IamHumanMan (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a bit confused. I think Sciarrino is a step in the right direction. Much less...I don't know the word for it. Melody is a word that's been thrown around. Atonal is apparently a thing. Haven't messed around in music theory or classification or any such thing much, so I'll miss any jargon or vocab that's used.

I think I was confusing my mystery composer with Mahler. There was still some tragedy that likely happened in the man's life. I wish my memory wasn't failing me so harshly.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

IamHumanMan said:


> Just a bit confused. I think Sciarrino is a step in the right direction. Much less...I don't know the word for it. Melody is a word that's been thrown around. Atonal is apparently a thing. Haven't messed around in music theory or classification or any such thing much, so I'll miss any jargon or vocab that's used.
> 
> I think I was confusing my mystery composer with Mahler. There was still some tragedy that likely happened in the man's life. I wish my memory wasn't failing me so harshly.


Well are you sure it was a piece for piano...because the only thing Mahler wrote for piano was a piano quartet...which is quite soothing.

And yes, atonal is a term for music that doesn't center around a certain key or pitch or group of pitches.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The words you are looking for might be *tonal*


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonality


 and *melodic*


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melody


.

If the Sciarrino is getting close, this is getting out of my realm, keep at it Sid James and violadude.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorabji?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe it was a piano concerto instead. Alberto Ginastera's Piano Concerto No. 1 for instance.

Also, the György Ligeti Etude No. 9 "Vertige" is pretty insane. It's like falling and flying at the same time.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You said you were looking for a depressing atonal piece, so here's one that is genuinely depressing:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

?

Xenakis's Mists.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This is also utterly insane.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Little Drummer Boy. And it's time is coming again.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

IamHumanMan said:


> I once heard a piece of music that made my ears bleed with the insanity of it. I believe it was just piano, though my memory isn't serving that well, obviously.
> 
> What I remember most was that it was very...unconventional. It didn't use any normal chords. The best word I can use to describe the piece is "insane". Not insane as in "woah, that piece was crazy!" Insane as in depressing to a degree untouched by any music before it. And not depressing as in sad; depressing as in throw your sanity out the window because nothing will ever look the same again.
> 
> I'm asking someone to help me identify this piece of music. I don't know if I've clarified enough, but I do know that I want to find the name of this piece.


do you remember at least any characteristic of the name of the composer? It was long, shorth, there were many "y" in it, etc?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

If you're actually taking the time to listen to all of these, might as well add one!

Was it Messiaen?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

That lovable weirdo Erik Satie created something called the "Vexations". It's a short piano piece which is supposed to be performed live over 800 times in a row in front of an audience, with different pianists altering for bathroom breaks.
I believe there has been at least one attempt to perform it this way. This story may be apocryphal, but supposedly, after the last repetition, some one in the audience had the nerve to yell out "Encore !"


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

"Excuse me, I'm having trouble remembering a piece of music. I know it was composed by a person and has some notes in it - any idea what it is?"


----------

